# Solved: How do I watch xvid rar files?



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi!

I've just downloaded a film from the internet which is a xvid rar file.... but I cant get it to open... I've tried wmp11, vlc media player, divx player and none of them work... i have also downloaded the xvid codec from it website but no luck.

Any ideas?

Kind regards,

David.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Rar is an archive, like zip. You need to extract the files.

Free multi-format archiving suites:
ZipStar (Zip, Cab, and Sqx, which achieves better compression than Zip.)
Izarc
ZipGenius
PowerArchiver
TugZip
ALZip
Zip Central
FilZip


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! Done it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What did you use?


----------

